
Marketing for Hackers: a 5-min intro, 97% BS-free - diego
http://dbasch.posterous.com/marketing-for-hackers-a-5-min-intro-97-bs-fre
======
jbm
I take issue with the first paragraph.

You know what keeps me up some nights? The idea that someone is going to go
into credit card debt to buy some app that I put onto an app store. I'm
betting the people who are more likely to listen to marketing are more likely
to fall into that category.

For certain groups within the long tail, marketing's effectively mind control.
Yes, we can look down on them as being pathetic or weak or whatever, but it's
just the way it is.

So yes, marketing can be evil. It often feels like "Buy useless crap
(overhyped stocks included) you don't need on your HELOC so I can be
'responsible' and maintain my savings account.".

Yes, I do look down on it. I look down on it - and at the same time, I use it.

(I offer no solutions, and am a hypocrite. I never go into debt)

------
seiji
Why do people keep using posterous? It's down, it's hacked, it's putting USE
OUR SERVICE overlays everywhere... there has to be a better way.

~~~
alphadog
Baffles me too. A self-hosted WordPress install is pure vanilla and offers
plenty of tasty toppings a hacker can integrate via core APIs and theme hooks.

~~~
aw3c2
A self-hosted Wordpress also requires you to install the latest update every
2-3 weeks.

------
base
what are the best resources in marketing of web apps?

~~~
diego
Here's one: <http://www.seomoz.org/blog/seo-for-startups-top-7-lessons>

